# hr10-250 compatible drives



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Are only certain drives compatible with the HR10-250 for upgrading/replacing? or can I just buy any drive?

Is SATA or PATA better? which is more reliable?

What are some good PATA drives?

SATA drives?

Thank you


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

These older Tivos use PATA drives, not SATA. If you can find 5400rpm PATA drives (getting harder to find), they're preferred because they tend to run cooler.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

If push comes to shove, you can also use a SATA drive with a PATA/SATA converter, as well. Be careful, though - not all PATA/SATA converters will work.

Lou


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Are there any specific brand or models that work, or can I buy any drive?

I know I need an adapter to use a SATA drive, is that reliable? or does it affect performance (obviously it wont be at SATA speeds)?

I have been looking around and found some 500GB PATA drives, but also found a 1TB SATA drive for just a little more. I dont necessarily need a whole lot of space, 250GB has been plenty really, would it be better to get a PATA drive for compatibility and performance? or is a SATA drive just as good or better?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Any drive that meets the basic specs will do. I don't see the point of buying a SATA drive and an adapter, unless you have some special need for that.


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

stevel said:


> Any drive that meets the basic specs will do. I don't see the point of buying a SATA drive and an adapter, unless you have some special need for that.


what are the basic specs that it needs to meet?

The only reason I see for SATA is it is more cost effective per GB (and has larger max capacities which i don't really need), and I have been having trouble cloning to some other drives, so am worried about which drive I buy not working (why I am asking about compatible drives), and at least a SATA drive could be used in my home computers, but wit PATA I only can use in Tivo.

Does the drive need to be a DVR hard drive? or does that just give it a better chance of lasting longer?

Thank you


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Any IDE/PATA drive will do. If you don't need the huge capacity, then skip SATA. I understand about drive reuse, but seriously, after a while you wouldn't want to reuse it anyway.

No, it doesn't need to be a "DVR" drive, but those supposedly are quieter and will last longer. My personal choice is to buy midline (not the cheapest) model drives. I am partial to Samsung and Seagate, but I've used drives from most every manufacturer.


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you, I think I will go with PATA, the issue with SATA wasnt using it after using it in the Tivo, it was the ability to use it if it doesnt work in the Tivo (im having problems gettign the Tivo to boot off of any drive but the Original, and have tried 3 other drives (all Maxtor)).

I think I am going to go with the WD5000AVJB (since the orig which is still booting is a Western Digital (caviar blue I think), and this is an upgraded model), 500GB plenty of storage, and it is a DVR specific HD, and it is only $10 more than the cheapest 500GB PATA I have found. Has anyone used this model in a HR10-250 with success?


----------



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

Does anyone know which SATA to IDE converters work (I'm used to IDE to SATA on my PC)?

Also can I replace 2 400GB drives with a single 1TB Sata w/converter? My machine is no longer getting guide data and the tech says this is a hard disk issue (which doesn't really seem reasonable).

Andrew


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You have two drives in your HR10-250? How? If you have a dual-drive TiVo, you must do a backup of the dual drives to your new single drive.


----------



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes I have dual drives. I know that the utils will allow dual to 1 with program saving. Will a 1TB drive work or is there still a limit which prevents this?

Does anyone know which Sata to IDE adapters work correctly in the Tivo? 1TB IDE are waaay too expensive.

Andrew


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

weaknees sells them so theirs must work. Check out their site. If you go the SATA route... let us know how it works. I ahve an HR10-250 that I want to add more space too. I was thinkginh 500 IDE but if the SATA works.. I may go that route.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Tivo compatible SATA to PATA (IDE) adapters thread


----------



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

After checking the adapter thread I went with the mindflux suggestion off eBay - I should have ordered directly from the store; not to save the pennies, but for faster service. The fact that the two were related hadn't been posted.

I'm using a Seagate 1TB drive and all is running well after a few mis-starts (self induced). I ended up buying both the network and backup instantcake disks since my backup might have been bad, etc. After a long evening all was well including Internet scheduling - which doesn't work on my modded series 2.

I've used weaknees in the past and have had only great results, by the way. In fact my dual drive HR10 was using one of his setups with dual trays and a fan.

Andrew


----------

